# Spider Victim Part One



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Shiatsu Spider Victim:
Part One. 
Okay, I built the frame thus far, while Cylonfrogqueen stood around taking the photos, played cocktail waitress and watched me. Cylon will be dressing the victim once the supporting frame and mechanics are assembled.
For this build we are cannibalizing a Target Mummy Prop (head and arms pre assembled with lights and sound.) If you are using you own skull, arms etc. 
Attach the skull /head with your cleaver ingenuity. LOL. Same goes for arms.
(Dark Gardner built a cross t- support onto his wood for the arms.) 
I would like to give credit to Dark Gardner, for his thread on the Halloween Forum of his build of the spider victim and to Linda Paul (FloridaHaunter.com) who last season assembled a similar Victim. She supplied the “tips” of the post assemblage. 

Test video of Assembled Frame: 



Supplies: 
2 eye bolts approximately 2 inch long
Screw nut and screw locking nut that fit eye bolts
C-clips ( will usually be on the massager post once you get to that point)
Misc Washers to fit posts 
Approximately 4 ft Length of 1 X 4 
Shiatsu Massager
Lightweight hinges (2)
Assorted screws 
Chain 
Blucky to cannibalize, skull head, arms, and legs
(Or, as in our case, we cannibalized a Target Decorative Mummy with LED lights and Sound) 
Door Spring or Bungee Cord ( possible eye screws) 
PVC pipe 
Wood Glue 

Our Cannibalized Prop: 









Prepare Shiatsu Massager: there are several types of massagers with different knob 
Assemblage. You will have to remove cloth “covering” by cutting it away with a 
exacto knife. This will expose the “knobs”. With Care, remove the plastic knobs.
Most knobs pull or pop off, leaving the “post”. The posts will have a shaft spacer that 
might need ground down in order to do the following step. So carefully remove
the C-clip and save. Take off shaft spacer and Ground down (we used bench grinder)
but you might be able to cut off ( but not too much) so it will allow room for 
Washer, eye bolt, another washer and then C-clip back onto post 
Repeat with other post. 
Pic is showing ground down spacers before parts assembly.


























The Supporting frame and Mechanics:
Laid out materials on workbench. 
Length of 1 X 4 
We cannibalized Mummy head from Target. It had a “head: with attached box 
that has Christmas light wiring and battery compartment for sound and eye, padded wire arms with hands, with a cream colored drape. We took mummy drape off and were left
with the head/arm assemble that had a protrusion on the bottom that fit very nicely into
a electrical conduit ( gray PVC ) flanged end. 
Picture of Mummy and bottom protrusion.









We positioned the PVC with head protrusion onto the length of wood for idea of fit.
Satisfied- I drilled holes through the PVC and into the wood. Then had
to make the “top” holes of the PVC bigger in order to get screws heads through to the back wall of the PVC.
Screw PVC into wood securely. Used a little wood glue in the screw holes.
Picture showing PVC screwed to top half of wood

















Set the Shiatsu massager onto the wood to desired “waistline” to decide placement.
Mark onto wood where massager will be set.
Take eye screw assemble off posts (and save to be assembled later) and unscrew massager from bottom, in order to take the top case off the massager. 

.


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Reset Massager bottom onto wood and find a area in bottom of “case” to screw the unit to the wood. Screw massager case to wood. 








Set hinges on each side of your massager for placement onto the wood. Mark onto wood
the cutting line between the hinges. 









Un-screw massager case from wood. Set aside. 
Using a Jig-Saw (or other type saw) cut wood at the two points you marked for hinges.
( note: please leave all fingers intact you will need them to continue on to following steps) 









You now have three pieces of wood. Top, middle, bottom.
You will now screw the hinges on connecting top and middle and middle and bottom. 
Set the massager lower case bottom onto the middle section and line up your previously 
drilled section and re-screw securely. Replace top of massager case onto lower case and screw back together. 









Have chain ready.
Begin re-assembling the post sequence; Washer, eye screw, washer and C-clip. 
I bent the chain link slightly for better working then threaded onto eye bolt and then 
screw nut and end with screw locking nut. (Suggest setting chain about mid-way on
eye-bolt so you will have both ways for tweaking unit if needed) 









Working with the Bottom Post of the massager and the bottom wood section:
Lay out length of chain from post eye screw to end of wood board and cut the chain at desired length. (Suggest: be sure the massager posts are at their outer most rotation before measuring and cutting chain. ) 
Screw end link of chain with washer (on top) to bottom wood piece. 

Repeat for upper post and upper wood (head) section. 


















Attach Spring or Bungee Cord (with eye screws) to back of wood, making sure that the attachment is secure on the upper and lower boards with tension. 









This is where we ended the build, for the day. Time to finish the cocktail. 

To be continued. 
Next step to install mounting screws and chain hardware and 
Hopefully, we will be on to skinning (cocooning) the victim


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Incredible! The movement is perfect for a spider victim and this is an easy to follow tut. Love the humor to  I can see that these massager's can be used for lots of other things too. Thanks so much.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Very ingenious !


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

I was looking at the last video and the first thing I thought of was that would be a great way to make flapping wings..Hummmm next project. Now I need to find some Shiatsu Massager's one for a grave grabber,a spider victum,and a vampire or gargolye with flapping wings. well I have this years project list made!


----------



## Monstermaker (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice tutorial Hamm. Seeing that set up opened the flood gates for endless possibilities......Now I need to go and buy some stock in Shiatsu Massagers.....


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

To skin the build see part two: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...ictim-part-two-skinning-build.html#post630460


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

That is so creative! I love how everyday things are being taken apart and "Frankensteined" into amazing props! =)

GREAT work Hamm!


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Curlgoddess said:


> GREAT work Hamm!


Much Thanks Curlgoddess, But only with the help of my collaborator, and wife CylonFrogQueen.


----------

